# [SOLVED]error inserting fuse: invalid module format

## EventStaff

I recently got this laptop working fine with captive.  I was allowed to mount the NTFS harddrive, and edit the files with any user.  I unfortunately had to change a kernel setting after this so that ndiswrapper would load.  The change made was to not use 4k stacks in kernel hacking, but rather 8k.  After this, the fuse module is unable to load.

dmesg |tail =

```

fuse: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r6 SMP preeempt PENTIUMM 4KSTACKS gcc.34' should be '2.6.11-gentoo-r6 SMP preempt PETIUMM gcc-3.4'

```

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas to possibly fix this issue.  I'm still not that familiar with gentoo/linux, but have installed and operated it with 2 desktops, and 2 other laptops. Thank you.

-EventStaff

Current fuse installed: 2.2.1

Captive - 1.1.5-r2

lufis: 0.3Last edited by EventStaff on Thu Apr 21, 2005 12:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Riftwing

Recompile fuse. It's probably because you updated gcc and now the kernel and fuse are compiled with different versions of gcc.

----------

## EventStaff

That solved it.  Thank you

----------

